# AllPrime



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

At an estimate this AM, the HO showed me a brand new can o paint that he wanted to use to prime over some impossible to remove wallpaper (yes I "gently" grilled him about how hard he tried).

It was Zinssers WATERBORNE AllPrime. (He had a can of the oil based also)

I can find NO info about it on Rust-o-leums site. (the site did have info about the oil based AllPrime)

Has anyone used this? I can't even find a picture on the internet of a can


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure, but I think it was a can made for independent stores so they would not have to compete with the same cans at the big boxes. I think. Demo'd a can of some Zinsser product like that and I think that was the one. Not certain though. Nothing fancy or special. Below bullseye 123 if I am remembering the right product.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The real question is: why you doing estimates on a Sunday morning? You need to be somewhere else begging for your soul.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.specifypaint.com/APL/paintinfo_APL/MpiNumber.asp?ID=17000

http://www.factorypaint.com/Contractor_Newsletters_2008.pdf

What is you are looking for?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

I've used Gardz alot. Never heard of AllPrime though. 
I found this on the net:


> Note to all - Zinsser at least around me has repackaged it's primers ( Gardz/123/ Cover Stain/ etc) for paint stores to look different than what you see in box stores/ hardware stores. It has an all encompassing name of "All Prime" and then a smaller tag with what it does. For instance Gardz is "AllPrime- water-base Problem solving sealer"


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup- same Zinssers products repackaged. Have the " problem solver " right now- it's Gardz.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bill, I used a bunch of the oil base about a year ago. It's just a contractor version of Cover Stain. I would assume the water base is the contractor version of 123. Just a dumbed down alternative to meet a lower price point.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> At an estimate this AM, the HO showed me a brand new can o paint that he wanted to use to prime over some impossible to remove wallpaper (yes I "gently" grilled him about how hard he tried).
> 
> It was Zinssers WATERBORNE AllPrime. (He had a can of the oil based also)
> 
> ...


Is just a relabeled product, my BM dealer has the product at 20% to 30% more than HD.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bill, I used a bunch of the oil base about a year ago. It's just a contractor version of Cover Stain. I would assume the water base is the contractor version of 123. Just a dumbed down alternative to meet a lower price point.


Whats in the can is exactly the same thing. And as RaP said- it is sold at dealers for more than the cans in the Box stores.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

They have a shellac based version as well of Al Prime. tried it the other day. Couldn't see any real difference between it and the Bin. Was a few bucks less. Maybe a little thinner, but it could have been my imagination because I was suspicious and looking for fault.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> The real question is: why you doing estimates on a Sunday morning? You need to be somewhere else begging for your soul.


 We worship the holiness of the Green Back up 'round heah. That's why it says "in God we Trust" on ev'ry one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bill, I used a bunch of the oil base about a year ago. It's just a contractor version of Cover Stain. I would assume the water base is the contractor version of 123. Just a dumbed down alternative to meet a lower price point.


It was bought at a non-discount brick and mortar Mom & Pop.

I opened it up and it smelled like 123. 

Thanks.


----------

